# Why is GBAtemp so great?!



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## RoMee (Oct 31, 2010)

shared knowledge and resource
good people


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 31, 2010)

Its got a forum, it has a website to download stuff it has a shop it has a wiki it has a question answerer thing thats new and its got lots of people.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

Hum, people will give answers to stupid questions no one else would?


----------



## Etalon (Oct 31, 2010)

Because two out of three of the most important DS flashcard firmwares started at GBAtemp: Akaio for Acekard 2 and Wood for R4 DS.

Even the DSTT gets inofficial firmware support through the GBAtemp community.

GBAtemp is not just talking about stuff, but doing stuff.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 31, 2010)

Because I'm here, duh.


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think there will ever be a "best answer" for this :-)
this could very well be The One Unanswered Question on Ask GBAtemp!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2010)

The thing that makes GBAtemp great is it's people.
There are people from all over the world here; People that are willing and able to help out wherever they can. 
They don't have to bear the badge of some university, or have the confirmation from some committee. 
They have knowledge, and many of them are willing to help you learn what you need to know. 
This is why I came to love GBAtemp, and this is why I stayed here, passing on whatever knowledge I can to the newcomers. 
This is what made GBAtemp my home.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2010)

@Costello
you are right, I will leave it unanswered!!!
Everybody have his own opinions of what makes GBAtemp great, they are all valids!


----------



## CookiesMilk (Oct 31, 2010)

GBAtemp is a great threat for Nintendo....


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 31, 2010)

Because we have The Cat Boy.


----------



## Another World (Oct 31, 2010)

GBATemp may attribute its greatness to a helpful interactive community offering information relating to a wide range of video game questions, fundamentals, facts, tips, tricks, and a romping goodtime.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 31, 2010)

I make GBAtemp so great


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 31, 2010)

GBATemp has many good mods, people, the members are willing to help as they can. It also has own download center, and own online shopping site. GBATemp is 8/10 to me


----------



## anime4ever (Oct 31, 2010)

I am here.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 31, 2010)

1. There are 250,000 people to interact with
2. There's more knowledge than an encyclopedia
3. You could become famous on the internet
4. So many people support you
5. So many people could bash those who don't support you
6. Sharing is nice.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 31, 2010)

<a little noob, and for such people(like me),it is the place to be!
If you love your Hobby: Gaming, patching, helping, learning , hacking...all you need is HERE!
If you love your DS, XBOX, Gamecube, PS2, PS3, XBOX360....you have to be HERE!
Video(Games) killed the Radio Star and had risen GBATemp!
Good Ideas coming to very good work,that's GBATemp!
People who knew their stuff...you find them HERE!
I'm with the Tempers since 2006....i can't imagine my Hobby and the whole Scene without GBATemp!
........writing the whole night, because hundreds of arguments for saying why GBATemp and the Team behind the "curtain" is the Best Sh** ever!

Love you girls and guys!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Oct 31, 2010)

whenever you need to find some software or how to do something, the wealth of knowledge is always here! and it only gets better, with stuff like this questions website.


----------



## fishykipper (Oct 31, 2010)

the sites beautifully designed, everything is perfectly accessible, great bunch of people, friendly staff who are always willing to help out a new member, very quickly updated with all new releases, especially nds releases as most other sites are slow to update the brand new releases.

Plus the gbatemp logo always makes me smile! Lol!


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 31, 2010)

It's noob friendly! 

(plus im here)


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 31, 2010)

Because of the PEOPLE who shares ideas and thoughts to anyone


----------



## Nimbus (Nov 1, 2010)

Because we're just that EPIC!


----------



## playallday (Nov 1, 2010)

Because both me and Costello are here.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 1, 2010)

Gbatemp is a dynamic and ever growing community who are themselves very supportive and intelligent


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 1, 2010)

GBAtemp is a unique site and has many different people, it is a place you can share your knowledge with others who require it (or just want to learn more). Can't forget the mods here, think about it, if they weren't here, GBAtemp wouldn't be what it is today.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Nov 1, 2010)

GBATemp is great 'cause I'm here. It's quite simple really.


----------



## Marauding (Nov 2, 2010)

Because of you!


----------



## Dragoonchoco (Nov 2, 2010)

Because the community on GBAtemp is so awesome


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 2, 2010)

great community
active users
news about almost everything
active forum
friendly tempers
gives info about gaming devices


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 2, 2010)

Because we have what other forums dont have

More of everything


----------



## m3ian (Nov 3, 2010)

Just because.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 3, 2010)

Me. Just me. Only me. Now look down. Now up. I now have diamonds. (In Minecraft, of course.)


----------



## C175R (Nov 4, 2010)

because it is what it is. =]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 4, 2010)

Cuz its a no bullshit resource + costello and the mods take care of us


----------



## lj44 (Nov 5, 2010)

How is Temp NOT great? There is no logical explanation to that question.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 7, 2010)

inb4 it'sallbecauseofme

Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 9, 2010)

Because this question has the most posts.


----------



## kylster (Nov 9, 2010)

i have received more help on gbatemp then any other forums even wiihacks! so gbatemp is the best cause people actually care


----------



## rofflwaffls (Nov 10, 2010)

Because it is. DURP DURP DURP


----------



## djgarf (Nov 12, 2010)

because unlike most sites this place was started by a guy with a real passion for gaming and sharing the knowledge with others and who picked the rite staff to hold the place together in even the toughest of times


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 13, 2010)

what is this I don't even....


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 15, 2010)

Excellent tutorials, great people, expansion of your knowledge of gaming, great moderators (need I say more?), support of homebrew all the way, etc.

In a word, too much to list. xD


----------



## Crass (Nov 15, 2010)

The sonic the hedgehog yaoi and erotic fanfic is why I keep coming back.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 19, 2010)

Because of the simple fact that it exists and it's GBAtemp


----------



## Coto (Nov 19, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> GBATemp may attribute its greatness to a helpful interactive community offering information relating to a wide range of video game questions, fundamentals, facts, tips, tricks, and a romping goodtime.



Because this, here I DO learn a lot!


----------



## dan80315 (Nov 26, 2010)

"@Costello
you are right, I will leave it unanswered!!!
Everybody have his own opinions of what makes GBAtemp great, they are all valids!"

Even if I say that it's a great way for me to meet little boys?


----------



## Oveneise (Nov 29, 2010)

Because it keeps me updated with new homebrew and scene releases, plus a helpful and friendly community.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 30, 2010)

How is the Temp not great. I find the fact that you had to ask offensive.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 30, 2010)

Because costello and shaun are single


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 1, 2010)

[q]you are right, I will leave it unanswered!!!
Everybody have his own opinions of what makes GBAtemp great, they are all valids!"[/q]

[q]Even if I say that it's a great way for me to meet little boys? [/q]

if that is your goal... you should check out this topic:
http://gbatemp.net/t266344-wii-2392-michael-jackson-the-experience-usa


----------



## titen96 (Dec 3, 2010)

because it cured my various pun related diseases


----------



## mechadylan (Dec 7, 2010)

"The seeking is the goal, and the search is the answer."--unknown.


----------



## joshbean39 (Dec 11, 2010)

because ther is a talking gome.


----------



## shadowhog006 (Dec 16, 2010)

because its simply "AWESOME"


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 27, 2010)

It not,... it awesome!!!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 5, 2011)

ha thats a fallacy of assumption! Well in my opinion its the community and shear amount of knowledge that can be discussed that make gbatemp so great.


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 11, 2011)

G+B+A+temp = 42


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jan 20, 2011)

Because of hrth!


----------



## famousginni (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone should know the answer to this question! If you don't... then you haven't been on GBATemp long enough.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 5, 2011)

The reason is monkat's nipples.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Strider (Feb 16, 2011)

Because this thread will crash the server, yes yes


----------



## Aijelsop (Feb 22, 2011)

im cool


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2011)

It's so great because I am here


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 16, 2011)

community and wealth of knowledge for us less knowledgeable  peeps


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 28, 2011)

because it makes facebook look like myspace


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 12, 2011)

haha lol ^^^ This is the best one ^^^


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 19, 2011)

Because Member #1 is Chuck Norris.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 1, 2011)

because everyone thinks it's great
i love this site


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 10, 2011)

gbatemp has all tech info and has very knowlegable and friendly staff and members


----------

